# What was your second choice to your Nissan when purchasing?



## VegasDriver (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, when we bought our Nissans we must have had a second choice or runner up!
Wondering what the choices might have been.
Please state what you have and you 2nd choice.....


----------



## VegasDriver (Oct 15, 2005)

I got a Nissan Sentra and 2nd the Mazda3.
However, I also bought the Mazda3.
Wife mostly drives the Sentra. :cheers:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

My choices weren't much different. 97 sentra gxe auto 85k miles or 97 sentra gxe manual with about 65k miles. I moronically chose the auto with more miles since I didn't know how to drive a stick and didn't care at the time. Both cars were same price.

Mitch


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

When I bought my 200 new in 1996 it was my first choice, however at the time I was looking at used Neon's. I went to the Nissan dealer to look at a used 2 door Neon. We walked out towards the Neon and when I saw a 200sx I told the salesman that I really wanted a 200. He did an about face, got the keys for a 200, and I drove it home that day. We never even made it to the Neon, THANK THE LORD I HAD A GOOD SALESMAN.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

That SRT-4 Neon with stock turbo looks nice


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Can't talk about the Sentra, as I go it for free, so I'll go on about the other car.


I bought a 1955 Chevy Bel-air from my Uncle. My second choice, was, if I could find one, a tie for either a 300zx-tt, or a Subie Imp RS "intercooled" in rather good condition.


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

back in sept of 2004, i bought a 04 pathfinder

but my 2nd choice was a 04 4runner


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was looking for a 93 GMC Psyclone or Typhoon....


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmmmmm im not sure...skylines are like my car, i dunno what it is about them but i dont think ill ever own anything but a skyline...

If i had to id want an evo4


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

I was actually looking at a 25th anniversary edition Camaro convertible TPI....the funny thing is, I could of gotten it for the same price as I did my 240, but gas prices hit $2.50/gal and I commute ~50mi a day to work, I decided the harder/smarter choice would be to go with the 240


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Subaru. I own 2 Subies(Forrester and Legacy and 1 Hard Body now. I would not buy a new Nissan. I don't think the quality is there any more. I see and hear of to many people having issues with them. I don't buy vehicles because their pretty I need something that is dependable and something rather easy to work on. Especially routine maintenance. I live up here in the Michigan boonies and buy vehicles to fit this situation and what I have fill the bill. I guess I should state that I've owned 5 Nissans previous to this 92 Hardbody.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

I got really lucky and found my 93 240sx. one owner from chicago area. it was either this or my mom's corolla.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

My 200 WAS my second choice, but so far I am extremely happy with it. To be honest, I really didn't have one car I was after. I had $5k and autotrader, took the best deal. My SE-R was only $3900, with all the mods in my sig, 'cept the ad22vf which I just did.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

It came down to A 2 door civic and the 200sx. I drove em both but in the end i wanted the nissan. Ive had nissans in the past and they're what i'm most familiar w/. Not as good aftermarket support but i dont see a thousand 200s every day.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

My first choice was a 240sx, but I ended up going with my second choice, a 200sx. It was all I could find


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

My first choice was a 240SX I saw on eBay for $2k. But I decided to go with the 82 Sentra. Cheaper on the insurance and gas.


----------



## mattcarnut (Oct 18, 2005)

Well; My real first choice prior to getting my 05 murano sl, was a Infinity fx35 with a majority of options such as intelligent key, bose audio, sunroof, etc., etc. BUT; since my dad is the one helping me out here on a new car; he wouldnt quite go as far as the infinity brand because of the $$$...Soo I had to settle with the next closest thing which is my murano; and for what it is I do in fact like it as its pretty much loaded out....xenon lights, bose system, etc etc...before the murano though I had 3 jeeps all of which were leases...this murano is a finance and will be a keeper for quite awhile once paid off....definately also better on gas then the jeeps were also as the jeeps were all v8's


----------



## ballz3 (Jul 14, 2004)

2nd choice to my altima was a maxima. 3rd choice was an acura TL.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

My second choice to my Altima was a Cadllac CTS.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*Red 04 Spec V*

There was a three way tie for runner up but Honda was probably 2nd.

Model and why I didn't:

Mitsubishi Ralliart - Dodgy brand, shitty tires and vulture/stalker-like sales
Honda SIR - Brake fade, way less options for price.
Mazda 3 - 5.9% for 60 months.

In the end, I'm glad I ended up with my Spec V. Especially on the race track and on back roads.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

My first choice was a 97 Sentra GXE, the second choice was a 96 Ford Probe GT... I am still glad with the decision I made :thumbup:


----------



## eliteracingghmi (Jun 8, 2004)

My first choice was my 1990 Talon TSi and I bought my 200SX when it came in on trade. The guy trading it in wanted $1500 for it and my appraiser would only give him $1000 for it, so I gave him $1500 and got a reliable car!!!


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

I was looking at a few different cars. Mostly imports. I just have a bad feeling about domestic cars aside from corvettes, cameros, firebird type cars. Narrowed it down to the corolla, civic, and sentra. Sentra was the best price: $4800 49,0000 miles. I couldn't be happier with my car.


----------



## Russell (Sep 11, 2005)

second choice to the sentra was an 88 300z twin turbo or an 87 mazda rx-7. reason for the sentra, mpg and insurance would have been unfreakinbelieveable for a sports car on a 16 year old.....should have gone with the 300z-tt


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

I was going to replace my LT1 with a newer LS1 Camaro or a Firebird. Then a gas prices went up. I looked at Honda Prelude and 240sx. 300zx that I ended up purchasing was a happy medium between bad handling and huge torque of domestic iron and good handling and so so power delivery of the imports. NA 300zx is average on gas and has some bolls. Not a fastest car on the street but hell, how fast you going to drive seating every day in traffic for an hour and a half.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

94 heep grand cherokee was the second choice, would have been the first choice, but the guy wouldnt budge on the price because he just put new tires on it. 
new tires do not increase the selling price over bluebook value. we offered not to much lower then BB.

but i ended up with the pathfinder and i love, drives good, has ok power for what it is, and has treated me well


----------

